# Console Framebuffering on my dell latitude CPx

## zoloto

Let me give you the specs first.

Dell Lat. CPx 650 MHz, 128 Ram, Ati Rage Mobility. Gentoo install (so far) 1.1a stage3 tbz2 ( I used the stage3 tar because the bootstrap from a stage one, would have taken ages.

I have noticed mandrake's set up an option at install time to have a frame buffered console apon boot-up. This is something I'd like to have for my laptop because to only use 1/2 of the screen (that tiny square in the middle) versus the whole thing @ 1024x768 is a pain.

I've compiled into the kernel (sources from the CD, not downloaded) the frambuffering options. However, I know i'm missing something else. Can anyone offer some tips?

thanks!

----------

## chadh

The final step once you have configured your kernel correctly (I suggest compiling the drivers into the kernel) is to add a statement to your kernel load line (in grub's menu.lst, for instance) like "vga=0x31a".   For details, see /usr/src/linux/Documentation/fb/vesafb.txt

----------

## zoloto-ver2.0

Thanks for your help! I'll let you know how it goes when I get home  :Smile: 

----------

